# How to use Garlic for pigeon health ?



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

i have 4 pigeon all are fantail, can you please tell me how garlic is helpful as a natural medicine helpful for pigeons


----------



## kiddy (Feb 5, 2015)

Garlic helps them in building good immunity against diseases what I know from posters here. So people give them garlic cloves orally. In India we have Ranbaxy Garlic oil pearls capsules, I pour the oil from those capsules over their feed and mix it well and give them on two to three days interval. May be you can get that in Pakistan too being neighbors


----------



## mateeb4u (Aug 19, 2014)

Can i give Garlic small piece equal to peas, after 2 to 3 days


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I put 1 teaspoon of fine garlic powder per gallon of water 3 or 4 days a week.


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

I have read much about the best benefits of garlic being ruined when the garlic is processed into powder or oils. I use fresh garlic cloves crushed in the water once a week after returns from racing as a mild antibiotic and more. One good sized clove per gallon.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Kastle Loft said:


> I have read much about the best benefits of garlic being ruined when the garlic is processed into powder or oils. I use fresh garlic cloves crushed in the water once a week after returns from racing as a mild antibiotic and more. One good sized clove per gallon.


I have just started to grow my own garlic so I will have a good supply of fresh garlic for them next year.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Do not give birds fresh garlic orally, it can hurt them. Put it in a gallon of water as mentioned above.

I have used allicidin (garlic) capsules/pearls and they are much more effective as antibiotic, and improves the quality of the feathering/bloom and does help with parasites too.

Do not give birds anything but organic or NON GMO garlic. It is not medicine but a wonderful preventive measure for optimum health.*


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

One clove garlic, 1/2 cup unfiltered apple cider vinegar to 1 1/2 gallon water container mixed freash daily. if using smaller container just cut back on the apple cider vinegar. works great and birds love it


----------



## outcold00 (Aug 6, 2007)

lawman said:


> One clove garlic, 1/2 cup unfiltered apple cider vinegar to 1 1/2 gallon water container mixed freash daily. if using smaller container just cut back on the apple cider vinegar. works great and birds love it


That seems like a lot of ACV for the that much water. I have always used a cap full of ACV to a water jug. I stop using it because I got the same results with fresh water. What improvements did you notice? 
Regards
_Dragi_


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

That is what I was thinking. I use one to two tablespoons per gallon of water.

How often do you give them that in their water?


----------



## Kastle Loft (May 7, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> I have just started to grow my own garlic so I will have a good supply of fresh garlic for them next year.


I grow my own, too. We grow a bunch and keep the best for us and the birds get the small or deformed bulbs. They last almost the whole year.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

lawman said:


> One clove garlic, 1/2 cup unfiltered apple cider vinegar to 1 1/2 gallon water container mixed freash daily. if using smaller container just cut back on the apple cider vinegar. works great and birds love it


Seems a little excessive on the ACV Do you do this everyday?
Did you ever test the pH of your water? You can use a pool water test kit to check your untreated water and then test it after adding a 1/2 cup of ACV
As an example, my well water has a pH of about 7.5 When I add a tablespoon of ACV it lowers the pH to about 5.5
The idea behind using ACV is to make the water slightly acidic for better health of the birds digestive system. Too acidic does not imitate nature and can be harmful to their system.


----------



## Jr Brown (May 22, 2012)

As an additional note, I have tested the pH of my water with raw crushed garlic cloves added and it does not affect the pH of the water. That is why I use the ACV on the opposite days of using garlic in the water.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

one way to use garlic as a health tonic is to chop the bulbs in a blender till it is a pulp. Mix in a few cups of water , blend some more so you can pour the garlic juice pulp into ice cube trays , freeze them . You can then add 2 cubes to each gal of water every day for a week . At the same time you can add a few TBS of ACV or lemon or lime juice with the garlic. I'm using chopped up fresh garlic with line juice right now because my birds seam off form . I have read that the lemon and lime juice has some nutritional value your not going to get with ACV and both are acidic too.


----------

